# Gimp



## marquenri (31 Janvier 2005)

Je suis dans l'impossibilité de lancer gimp. Bien qu'ayant chargé la version X11 pour 10.2 proposé avec gimp, celui-ci refuse de démarrer.
Je cherche de l'aide...
Merci à ceux qui voudront répondre à cet appel.


----------



## macaml (4 Février 2005)

question stupide mais as tu installé X11?

gimp rebondit t'il dans ton dock, où ne se passe t'il vraiment rien?

ps: gimp est super long a se charger

a+


----------



## marquenri (7 Février 2005)

Merci pour la réponse.
X11 est installé, la version qui se trouvait dans le package et qui apparemment convenait à 10.2.8.
Lorsque je lance gimp, X11 démarre et le suivi console m'indique qu'il y a eu crash. Les informations fournit sont incompréhensibles pour moi.
Et l'application ne démarre pas.
Si j'ouvre X11, j'arrive sur la fenêtre de terminal.
Mais comme mes connaissances sont limitées, malgré toutes les explications d'avosmac, je ne me risque pas sur ce terrain. Pas encore.


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Février 2005)

ouvre le terminal et regarde si tu as un fichier .xinitrc, tape : ls -la .xinitrc
si oui, supprime le
rm .xinitrc
et relance Gimp
est ce que ça marche mieux ?


----------



## marquenri (9 Février 2005)

Pourquoi pas, je veux bien essayer.
Mais peux-tu me dire à quoi sert ce fichier ?
Est-ce que je ne risque pas d'empêcher le fonctionnement d'autres appli en le supprimant?


----------



## marquenri (9 Février 2005)

Après visite sur le terminal et introduction de la formule magique, voici la réponse :
ls: .xinitrc: No such file or directory
???


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Février 2005)

salut ça veut dire que le fichier n'y est pas donc pas besoin de le supprimer, maintenant je ne peut rien pour toi, 
@+


----------



## geoffrey (10 Février 2005)

t'as essaye de lancer TheGimp en ligne de commande a partir de ton terminal X11 ?


----------



## marquenri (10 Février 2005)

non, car je ne sais pas faire.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Février 2005)

tu lance X11 et dans le terminal qui s'ouvre tu tapes
$ /chemin_de_theGimp/Gimp


----------



## marquenri (12 Février 2005)

Merci.
Mais voici la péponse de X11
 $ /hd_interne/applications/gimp1
$: Command not found.


----------



## Thierry6 (13 Février 2005)

quelle version d Gimp as tu installé et où l'as tu pris ?

si c'est avec Fink, tu dois t'en sortir en tapant
/sw/bin/gimp

si c'est le binaire disponible sur Sourceforge, tu dois taper
/hd_interne/applications/Gimp.app/Contents/MacOS/Gimp


----------



## marquenri (18 Février 2005)

Merci.
Je n'ai pu tester immédiatement car mon imc m'a joué qq tours...
Il lui fallait presue 3heures pour me donner la possibilité d'ouvrir une session !!! Il restait en attente de local disk.
Après moult redémarrages et même un appel chez Apple, j'ai trouvé une parade. J'ai débranché le graveur externe (Lacie) et à ce moment tout est redevenu normal.
Je n'accuse pas encore le graveur; je vais d'abord reformater le disque interne et réinstaller un système (avec toutes les conséquences négatives que cela implique.
J'aurais voulu transférer en bloc mes données vers un disque externe mais selon ccc, il faudrait qu'il soit vierge, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Voilà, c'est un autre problème. Je vais d'abord réglé celui là avant d'installer gimp.
Peut-être à plus tard pour un autre sauvetage ;-)
Cordialement.


----------

